
Show HN: ExchangeRates.Pro: price comparison of Bitcoin and 33 cryptos worldwide - exchangerates
https://exchangerates.pro
======
exchangerates
Hi! We were working on this for last few months and now most of the features
are ready. So please give us some feedback

ExchangeRates.Pro is a price comparison platform. We find the best rates to
buy or sell Bitcoin and 33 other cryptocurrencies in any country and help
choosing the safest and fastest exchange.

Our goal is to create something like Skyscanner for the cryptocurrency
exchange industry. We compare the prices and conditions at various exchanges —
trading platforms, brokers, P2P marketplaces, e-wallets and ease the process
of picking the best one. We are seasoned Bitcoin users, so kind of know the
struggle. )) Most of the functionality is ready and while we are adding more
exchanges, etc. we'd love to hear what you like in our platform and what you
don't. Thanks!

